# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  آشنایی با امکانات جدید سایت برنامه نویس

## مهدی کرامتی

بنابر پیشنهاد دوستان و پس از مدتی تلاش برای رفع اشکالی که در استفاده از پلاگین مربوطه وجود داشت موفق شدیم پلاگین SyntaxHilighter را به سیستم vBulletin اضافه کنیم.

از این پلاگین برای زیباسازی نمایش کد استفاده می شود. مثال زیر یک تکه کد C#‎‎‎‎ است که با استفاده از این پلاگین نمایش داده شده است:
    private void TestPort80()
    {
        txtPing.Text += "Testing for Port 80:\r";
        Socket socket = new Socket(AddressFamily.InterNetwork, SocketType.Stream, ProtocolType.Tcp);
        try
        {
            socket.SendTimeout = 5;
            socket.Connect(txtHost.Text, 80);
            txtPing.Text += "Port 80 is available\r";
        }
        catch (Exception)
        {

            txtPing.Text += "Port 80 is blocked\r";
        }
    }

برای استفاده از این امکان جدید میبایست مراحل زیر را طی کنید:

ابتدا تکه سورس مورد نظر را در ادیتور متن سایت برنامه نویس کپی کرده و سپس تکه کد مذکور را از ابتدا تا انتها انتخاب کنید.در ادیتور سایت روی دکمه  کلیک کنید.یک دیالوگ باکس باز می شود که از شما خواهد خواست گزینه مورد نظرتان را برای تگ انتخاب شده (تگ [ Source ]) وارد کنید. گزینه های ممکن برای وارد کردن در این دیالوگ باکس در این صفحه فهرست شده اند. بعنوان مثال اگر می خواهید تکه سورس شما بر اساس زبان C#‎‎ رنگ آمیزی شود بر اساس جدول مذکور میبایست عبارت csharp و یا c-sharp را در دیالوگ فوق وارد کنید و OK را کلیک کنید.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

همانطور که احتمالا قبلا مشاهده کرده اید کلماتی مانند C#‎ ، .Net ، و یا C++‎ قبلا در بین عبارات فارسی به درستی نمایش داده نمی شدند.
هم اکنون با استفاده از یکی از امکانات خودکار vBulltin این کلمات با شکل درست شان جایگزین می شوند (با استفاده از کاراکتر Left To Right Mark که جزو کاراکترهای یونیکد است).

هم اکنون می توانید کلمه C#‎ در زبان انگلیسی را به شکل واقعی (یعنی اول حرف C و سپس علامت #) بنویسید. سیستم فوق بصورت خودکار تغییر لازم را انجام خواهد داد.

اگر کلمات دیگری نیز مانند کلمات فوق سراغ دارید که بطور صحیح نمایش داده نمی شوند می توانید موضوع را با استفاده از پیام خصوصی برای بنده مطرح کنید تا اصلاح شود.

----------


## Felony

:لبخند: سلام و خسته نباشید به شما و دیگر مدیران زحمت کش سایت ، 

امکانات بسیار خوب و مفیدی هست و ممنون که به خواسته های کاربران توجه کردید ، فقط یک موضوع در مورد استفاده از SyntaxHilighter  :




> یک دیالوگ باکس باز می شود که از شما خواهد خواست گزینه مورد نظرتان را برای تگ انتخاب شده (تگ [ Source ]) وارد کنید. گزینه های ممکن برای وارد کردن در این دیالوگ باکس در این صفحه فهرست شده اند. بعنوان مثال اگر می خواهید تکه سورس شما بر اساس زبان C#‎‎‎ رنگ آمیزی شود بر اساس جدول مذکور میبایست عبارت csharp و یا c-sharp را در دیالوگ فوق وارد کنید و OK را کلیک کنید.


نمیشه این قسمت رو برای هر بخش جدا کرد ؟ یعنی به طور مثال اگر من داخل بخش دلفی پست میزنم به طور پیش فرض سینتکس زبان دلفی انتخاب شده باشه و نیازی به انتخاب زبان نباشه ؟

 :چشمک: باز هم ممنون .

----------


## tdkhakpur

با عرض سلام و احترام
با توجه به اینکه پستهای زیادی را برای تقاضا در مورد دریافت سرویسهای کاری برای استفاده در نرم افزار ارسال کرده بودم شاید این پست هم برای شما تکراری باشد ولی من در مورد ایجاد سرویسهای دیگری از جمله ایجاد منبعی برای ذخیره داده های شخصی و همچنین سرویس برای دریافت زمان login کاربران و دو سه سرویس دیگر که در همین زمینه هاست در داخل تالار گفتگو و ارائه پیشنهاد ارسال کرده بودم ولی به نتیجه نرسیدم.
*سوال اینجایت آیا این سایت قادر به پشتیبانی از اینگونه سرویسها هست یا خیر؟*
واقعا باید از زحمات شما تشکر و قدردانی کرد.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

در حال حاضر امکان ارائه سرویس هایی که اشاره کردید را نداریم.

----------


## vcldeveloper

حاجی، میشه این کادر انتخاب زبان برای SyntaxHighlighter بصورت ComboBox باشه تا کاربر بتونه علاوه بر تایپ، نام زبان را هم از لیست انتخاب کنه؟

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز من در بخش وی بی 6 مراحلی که شما گفته بودید رو امتحان کردم ولی جواب نداد
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...68&postcount=9

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> نمیشه این قسمت رو برای هر بخش جدا کرد ؟ یعنی به طور مثال اگر من داخل بخش دلفی پست میزنم به طور پیش فرض سینتکس زبان دلفی انتخاب شده باشه و نیازی به انتخاب زبان نباشه ؟


اونوقت اگر یک نفر خواست در بخش دلفی تکه کد اسمبلی را بنویسد باید چکار کند؟




> حاجی، میشه این کادر انتخاب زبان برای SyntaxHighlighter بصورت ComboBox باشه تا کاربر بتونه علاوه بر تایپ، نام زبان را هم از لیست انتخاب کنه؟


پلاگین مربوطه چنین قابلیتی نداره. اگر موفق شدم بهش اضافه خواهم کرد.



> دوست عزیز من در بخش وی بی 6 مراحلی که شما گفته بودید رو امتحان کردم ولی جواب نداد
> https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...68&postcount=9


شما زبان را vb.net وارد کرده بودید. 

بر اساس جدولی که در پست اول نیز لینک دادم زبان می تواند یکی از این موارد باشد: http://alexgorbatchev.com/wiki/Synta...ighter:Brushes
پست شما را بر اساس جدول فوق اصلاح کردم، مشاهده بفرمائید.

----------


## mpmsoft

> شما زبان را vb‎.Net وارد کرده بودید.
> 
> بر اساس جدولی که در پست اول نیز لینک دادم زبان می تواند یکی از این موارد باشد: http://alexgorbatchev.com/wiki/Synta...ighter:Brushes
> پست شما را بر اساس جدول فوق اصلاح کردم، مشاهده بفرمائید.


بنده اول vb را وارد کرده بودم ولی جواب نداد بعد تغییر دادم به csharp بازم کار نکرد بعد تبدیل کردم به vb.net بازم کار نکرد !!!!

بعد از چند بار Refresh کردن بصورت اتفاقی نمایش داده شد
الان هم لینک اصلاحی شما رو من باز می کنم تغییرات اعمال نمی شه و کد توسط این ابزار نمایش داده نمی شه

آخر آدرس هم علامت سوال زدم ولی باز تغییر نکرد
فکر می کنم مشکلی هست !!!!

----------


## p_ooya

سلام به همه.
دست شما درد نکنه. بسیار عالی. فقط یه نکته ای : شاید بد نباشه اگه دور این کد یه کادر هم کشیده بشه. یه همچین چیزی :
Untitled-2.jpgالبته به نظر من رنگش نباید مثل تگ کد قبلی تیره باشه.

مسئله دیگه اینکه اگه طول یه خط زیاد بشه چه اتفاقی میافته؟ میاد خط بعد یا اسکرول بار نمایش داده میشه؟ به منظور عدم ایجاد پست بی مورد امتحان نکردم.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> بنده اول vb را وارد کرده بودم ولی جواب نداد بعد تغییر دادم به csharp بازم کار نکرد بعد تبدیل کردم به vb‎.Net بازم کار نکرد !!!!
> 
> بعد از چند بار Refresh کردن بصورت اتفاقی نمایش داده شد
> الان هم لینک اصلاحی شما رو من باز می کنم تغییرات اعمال نمی شه و کد توسط این ابزار نمایش داده نمی شه
> 
> آخر آدرس هم علامت سوال زدم ولی باز تغییر نکرد
> فکر می کنم مشکلی هست !!!!


اسکریپت ها و CSS های این ابزار میبایست یکبار کامل در Browser شما لود شده و Cache شود. از دفعه بعد دیگر میبایست بدون مشکل لود شود.



> مسئله دیگه اینکه اگه طول یه خط زیاد بشه چه اتفاقی میافته؟ میاد خط بعد یا اسکرول بار نمایش داده میشه؟


پنجره Browser تان را در حین نمایش تکه کد بالای همین صفحه کوچک کنید و ببینید چه اتفاقی میافتد.

----------


## Felony

> اونوقت اگر یک نفر خواست در بخش دلفی تکه کد اسمبلی را بنویسد باید چکار کند؟


منظورم این هست که پیش فرض تو بخش دلفی ، زبان دلفی باشه اون دکمه هم همون بالا باشه ، اگه کسی خواست به زبان دیگه ای کد بزاره ( مصل اسمبلی ) با انتخاب اون کلید کد بتونه تغییر بده، پیشنهاد آقای کشاورز هم خوب هست .

----------


## alireza_tavakol

با سلام و خسته نباشد

1-آیا این امکان جدید در بخش "ارسال نامه خصوصی" و دکمه "پیش نمایش ارسال" کاربرد دارد؟
2-میشه کاری کرد که تا قبل از لود شدن کامل صفحه کد های به صورت RTL شده باشن و توی BOX قرار داشته باشن؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> آیا این امکان جدید در بخش "ارسال نامه خصوصی" و دکمه "پیش نمایش ارسال" کاربرد دارد؟


خیر.



> میشه کاری کرد که تا قبل از لود شدن کامل صفحه کد های به صورت RTL شده باشن و توی BOX قرار داشته باشن؟


ممکن نیست. چون Syntax Hilighter یک جاوا اسکریپت است که پس از لود شدن کامل صفحه عمل میکنه و کد رو اون شکلی نشون میده.

----------


## alireza_tavakol

در Syntax Hilighter وقتی زبان رو C#‎ انتخاب می نماییم

انتظار داریم 

مقادیر رشته ای با رنگ قرمز
توضیحات با رنگ سبز روشن
کلمات کلیدی با رنگ آبی
اسم کلاس ها با رنگ سبز 
و..

نمایش داده شود ولی این اتفاق نمی افتد

آیا امکان تغییرات زیر وجود دارد؟
__________________________________________________  _
من قبل از استفاده از Syntax Hilighter در بعضی از پست ها دیده بودم که در تگ کد همه این موارد رعایت شده بود ! ( به نظر شما چگونه این اتفاق رخ می داد )

آیا بهتر نبود یک فایل exe توسط بچه های سایت نوشته میشد و وقتی کسی می خواست کدی ارسال نماید کد های ارسالی رو به اون فایل exe میداد و اون برنامه تگ های color را به اون قطعه برنامه اضافه میکرد و در نهایت خروجی رو کاربر در تگ معمولی کد قرار می داد؟

آیا بهتر نبود همچون تگ PHP که قبلا" وجود داشت ، تگ هایی واسه زبان های برنامه نویسی نیز اضافه میشد؟
با تشکر/

----------


## MIDOSE

> در Syntax Hilighter وقتی زبان رو C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ انتخاب می نماییم
> 
> انتظار داریم 
> 
> مقادیر رشته ای با رنگ قرمز
> توضیحات با رنگ سبز روشن
> کلمات کلیدی با رنگ آبی
> اسم کلاس ها با رنگ سبز 
> و..
> ...


دوست عزیز ایا بهتر نبود به جای این همه" آیا" کمی مهلت به دوستان بدی، همش یک روزه اضافه شده! ضمنن اون طرح پیشنهادیتون(فایل exe) چیزی جز پیچیدگی،حوصله و وقت چیزی طلب نمی کنه که قطعن هیچ کدوممون نداریم.

ممنون از زحمات اقای کرامتی و دیگر دوستان.

پ.ن:دوستان به جای ایراد گرفتن کمی مهلت بدهند،چیز های جدید همیشه کمی مشکلات به همراه خودشون دارند که به مرور زمان رفع خواهد شد.

----------


## alireza_tavakol

من واقعا متاسفم آقای MIDOSE یک همچین برداشتی از پست من داشتن :اشتباه: 

من هدفم از ثبت این پست سرکوب کردن پیشرفت جدید سایت نبود

هدفم این بود که از جنبه های مختلف این اتفاق رو مورد بررسی قرار بدیم تا مدیران محترم بهترین تصمیم رو بگیرند و اگر امکان ارتقائ بیشتر وجود دارد این امر حاصل شود :لبخند: 

البته هزاران بار تشکر و سپاسگذاری کردیم

----------


## MIDOSE

کسی نگفت شما قصد سرکوب دارید، گفتم فقط کمی مهلت بدید.(وگرنه منم قصدم پیشرفته سایت است).

ضمنن تاسف من برای شماست شما که نمی دونی من اقام یا خانوم، پس لطفن همون نام کاربری را ذکر کن،همون MIDOSE کافیه مهندس جان(به امضام یه نگاه کن).

----------


## mic_r_c

سلام،

عالیه

ولی چرا این قدر طول میکشه تا لود شه.

باید یه مقدار بیشتر به سرعتش توجه کرد

----------


## mpmsoft

این ابزار انقدر کند هست که فکر می کنم نبودش بهتر از بودنشه
چون در دید کلی خیلی در لود شدن صفحه تاثیر می ذاره

----------


## m.hamidreza

حجم جاوااسکریپت هایی که لود میکنه زیاد هست. ببینید این دو تا مشکل رو میشه کاریش کرد:

کل جاوااسکریپت های همه زبان ها رو لود میکنه یعنی تو یه صفحه اگه فقط کد سی شارپ داری فقط اسکریپت اونو لود نمی کنه و همه رو با هم لود میکنه.توی صفحاتی که از SyntaxHighlighter اصلا استفاده نشده باز جاوااسکریپت ها لود میشن.
کلا نزدیک 300 کیلوبایت جاوااسکریپت لود میشه اینارو بشه بهینه لود کرد خیلی خوبه.
ممنون از زحمات شما.

----------


## Felony

من الان برای اولین بار خواستم از این قابلیت تو تالار دلفی استفاده کنم که بهعد از یک بار بارگزاری مجدد صفحه با پیغام زیر مواجه شدم .

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

من در تکه کد شما بجای pas از pascal استفاده کردم و درست شد: https://barnamenevis.org/showth...368#post791368

----------


## Nima_NF

در کل من فکر می کنم با وجود اینکه این قابلیت به شکل ظاهری خیلی جالب هست، اما چون بخشی از خود vbulettin نیست در آینده دردسر های زیادی درست کند و باعث بشه که کدها وابسته به این افزونه شوند.

هنوز چند روزی نگذشته که وقتی به تاپیک های جدید که از این قابلیت استفاده کرده اند می روم با همین پیام خطای can't find brush مواجه می شم !
و وقتی که لود هم نشود، نمای به هم ریخته ای از کدها نمایش داده می شود ...

----------


## Felony

> در کل من فکر می کنم با وجود اینکه این قابلیت به شکل ظاهری خیلی جالب هست، اما چون بخشی از خود vbulettin نیست در آینده دردسر های زیادی درست کند و باعث بشه که کدها وابسته به این افزونه شوند.
> 
> هنوز چند روزی نگذشته که وقتی به تاپیک های جدید که از این قابلیت استفاده کرده اند می روم با همین پیام خطای can't find brush مواجه می شم !
> و وقتی که لود هم نشود، نمای به هم ریخته ای از کدها نمایش داده می شود ...


کاملا موافقم ، به نظرم تگ کد قبلی عالی تر بود ، این ابزار تا کامل شه و ... خیلی خیلی کار میبره .

----------


## alimooghashang

> همانطور که احتمالا قبلا مشاهده کرده اید کلماتی مانند C#‎ ، .Net ، و یا C++‎ قبلا در بین عبارات فارسی به درستی نمایش داده نمی شدند.
> هم اکنون با استفاده از یکی از امکانات خودکار vBulltin این کلمات با شکل درست شان جایگزین می شوند (با استفاده از کاراکتر Left To Right Mark که جزو کاراکترهای یونیکد است).
> 
> هم اکنون می توانید کلمه C#‎ در زبان انگلیسی را به شکل واقعی (یعنی اول حرف C و سپس علامت #) بنویسید. سیستم فوق بصورت خودکار تغییر لازم را انجام خواهد داد.
> 
> اگر کلمات دیگری نیز مانند کلمات فوق سراغ دارید که بطور صحیح نمایش داده نمی شوند می توانید موضوع را با استفاده از پیام خصوصی برای بنده مطرح کنید تا اصلاح شود.


میشه بگید اینو چطوری درست کردید؟
جزو کدوم امکانات هست؟
با تشکر

----------


## majjjj

اگرچه با نظر بعضی دوستان موافقم و یکم مشکل وجود داره ولی این رو هم بگم که خیلی خیلی جالب بود 
جناب کرامتی دستتون درد نکنه

----------


## Tasiyan

آقای کرامتی خیلی عالیه فقط دیر لود میشه
با تشکر
 :تشویق:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> یشه بگید اینو چطوری درست کردید؟
> جزو کدوم امکانات هست؟


Templates - > Replacement Variables

----------


## mn_zandy63

آفرین، امکان به درد خور و بجایی بود.
حالا وقتی کد رو میخونی راحت تر متوجه میشه چی به چیه.
به چشمهامون احترام بذاریم  :چشمک: 
ممنون از زحماتتون.




> راستی فکر میکنم Chrome زیاد حال نکرده با این تگ جدید انگار اسکریپتش رو اجرا نمیکنه.


حرفم رو پس میگیرم ایراد از خودم بود  :لبخند:

----------


## saied_hacker

> بنابر پیشنهاد دوستان و پس از مدتی تلاش برای رفع اشکالی که در استفاده از پلاگین مربوطه وجود داشت موفق شدیم پلاگین SyntaxHilighter را به سیستم vBulletin اضافه کنیم.
> 
> از این پلاگین برای زیباسازی نمایش کد استفاده می شود. مثال زیر یک تکه کد C#‎‎‎‎‎ است که با استفاده از این پلاگین نمایش داده شده است:
>     private void TestPort80()
>     {
>         txtPing.Text += "Testing for Port 80:\r";
>         Socket socket = new Socket(AddressFamily.InterNetwork, SocketType.Stream, ProtocolType.Tcp);
>         try
>         {
> ...



سلام و مننون

نمیشه یه کاری کرد تا به صورت  ابشنال نشون داده بشه ؟؟؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> راستی فکر میکنم Chrome زیاد حال نکرده با این تگ جدید انگار اسکریپتش رو اجرا نمیکنه.


تست کردم، در Chrome هم کار میکنه.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

یک دستکاری برای Cache شدن اسکریپت های .js و ارسال شدن آنها بصورت فشرده برای Browser انجام دادم. چک کنید ببینید سرعت بهتر شده یا نه.

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> یک دستکاری برای Cache شدن اسکریپت های .js و ارسال شدن آنها بصورت فشرده برای Browser انجام دادم. چک کنید ببینید سرعت بهتر شده یا نه.


از امکان جدیدی که تعبیه کردین خیلی استفاده می کنم.
درمورد سرعت لود شدن هم بلی، واسه من که تفاوت مشهود بود، دوستان دیگه رو نمیدونم ...

باز هم ممنون.

----------


## peymannaji

با تشکر .
یک سوالی هم داشتم . در همین سایت برنامه نویس یا جاهای دیگه دیدم که کدها بصورت رنگی همانند خود IDE قرار گرفته اون هم پلاگین هست ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> در همین سایت برنامه نویس یا جاهای دیگه دیدم که کدها بصورت رنگی همانند خود IDE قرار گرفته اون هم پلاگین هست ؟


دوست عزیز، کل بحث این تاپیک درباره همین موضوع هست! شما بحث را از صفحه اول مطالعه کردید؟!

----------


## peymannaji

> دوست عزیز، کل بحث این تاپیک درباره همین موضوع هست! شما بحث را از صفحه اول مطالعه کردید؟!


بله مطالعه کردم . اما سوال من یه چیز دیگه هست !  این پلاگین یه شبیه ساز IDE ایجاد میکنه اما سوال من اینه که حالا که بعضیها مشکل دارن با سرعت . لا اقل بشه کد ها رو بصورت رنگی تو همون تگ های عادی سایت قرار بدیم ...

----------


## Felony

سرعتش خیلی بهتر شده ، ممنون .

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

این اتفاق زمانی میافتد که شما تکه کد را از محیطی که نمایش رنگی کد را پشتیبانی می کند (مانند ویژوال استودیو، یا سایت های اینترنتی) به درون ادیتور وی بولتین (سیستم این سایت) کپی می کنید، و سپس حالت نمایش source را برای آن بر می گزینید. در این حالت چون تنظیمات رنگ و ... کد در تگ pre قرار می گیرند بجای اینکه کار کنند بصورت تگ فرمت اصلی نمایش داده می شوند.

----------


## Appolo

> یک دیالوگ باکس باز می شود که از شما خواهد خواست گزینه مورد نظرتان را برای تگ انتخاب شده (تگ [ Source ]) وارد کنید. گزینه های ممکن برای وارد کردن در این دیالوگ باکس در این صفحه فهرست شده اند. بعنوان مثال اگر می خواهید تکه سورس شما بر اساس زبان C#‎‎‎ رنگ آمیزی شود بر اساس جدول مذکور میبایست عبارت csharp و یا c-sharp را در دیالوگ فوق وارد کنید و OK را کلیک کنید.


ببخشید جناب برای قرار دادن کد HTML کدام گزینه را باید انتخاب کرد؟ در لیست ارائه شده در آن صفحه گزینه HTML وجود ندارد.

----------


## ali_shmki

{
            DataTable dt=new DataTable();
            cmd.CommandText = sql;
            da.Fill(dt);
            return dt;
        }
//INSERT
        public void add()
        {
            string cs = "insert into book(url,course,node,page)values('{0}','{1}',{2},{  3})";

----------


## farzadsw

امکانش هست که  مشحص بشه هر مدیری مبوط به کدوم بخشه؟ چون فعلا که فقط نوشته میشه مدیر بخش !

----------


## CYCLOPS

> امکانش هست که  مشحص بشه هر مدیری مبوط به کدوم بخشه؟ چون فعلا که فقط نوشته میشه مدیر بخش !


به نظر منم همچین چیزی لازمه چون تعداد مدیران هم زیاده و اون طوری منظم تر خواهد شد

----------


## vcldeveloper

توی لیست مدیران سایت، جلوی نام هر مدیر تالار مربوطه هم قید شده. برخی از مدیران مدیریت چند تالار را به طور همزمان برعهده دارند.

----------


## pardis11

درود به همه

تا دیروز تو امضا نمیشد لینک گذاشت الان دیگه چیزی به اسم وجود نداره!

البته در پست "اعتراض به لینک امضا" کاربر محترم  :عصبانی:  LORD AELX یه کلک رشتی معرفی کرد و فکر کنم آقای مداح هم با حذف کل امضا حال دادن به این تکنیک هک!
البته من امضام رو میکنم به هر صورت  :متعجب: 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ایران همیشه سبز

----------


## jup_esn2

با سلام خدمت مدير سايت
راستش من به تازگي از اين سايت و فروم استفاده مي كنم هر چند كه مدت زيادي هست كه عضو بودم...
با توجه به اينكه سايت ها و فروم هاي ديگري هم مشاهده كردم مانند GSMAria به نظرم استايل و ظاهر اين سايت خيلي سرد و نا خوشايند اومد ، انتخاب رنگ ها و يا مثلا جايي كه تشكر ها را نشون مي ده تيتر و متن طولاني و جالبي نداره و ...
مي خواستم درخواست كنم كه لطفا غالب جديدي براي سايت خود انتخاب كنيد و يا چندين غالب وجود داشته باشد كه كاربران با توجه به صليقه خودشان انتخاب كنند ، اميدوارم كه اين سري كارها و محتواي بسيار ارزنده آن سبب جذب كاربران بيشتري گردد...

با تشكر

----------


## Rezahak

با سلام 
ممکنه بفرمایید آیا این امکان وجود داره که اگر در یک تاپیک مطلب یا پاسخی توسط یک نفر نوشته شد، در صورت ادامه بحث توسط افراد دیگر به فرد اول پیغام داده شود؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ممکنه بفرمایید آیا این امکان وجود داره که اگر در یک تاپیک مطلب یا پاسخی  توسط یک نفر نوشته شد، در صورت ادامه بحث توسط افراد دیگر به فرد اول پیغام  داده شود؟


در تنظیمات کاربری تان گزینه ایی برای اطلاع رسانی از طریق ایمیل هست.

----------


## navid_8x

نمیدونم چرا همه به فکر قالب سایت هستن. من بیشتر وقت ها با گوشیم میام اینترنت. متاسفانه ای سایت هیچ امکاناتی برای اینترنت موبایل در نظر نگرفته. خواشمنم که یک قسمت برای دسترسی با موبایل توی سایت طراحی بشه و یا برنامه ای برای موبایل طراحی بشه تا بتونیم با گوشی هم راحت از این وبسایت استفاده کنیم.

----------


## Mohandes2009

کلا خوبه امکاناتش کیفیتش هم ایشالله خوب بشه

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> ... گزینه های ممکن برای وارد کردن در این دیالوگ باکس در این صفحه فهرست شده اند. بعنوان مثال اگر می خواهید تکه سورس شما بر اساس زبان C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ رنگ آمیزی شود بر اساس جدول مذکور میبایست عبارت csharp و یا c-sharp را در دیالوگ فوق وارد کنید و OK را کلیک کنید.


سلام
با تشکر از زحمات شما لینک Brushes دیگه Brush ها رو نمیاره، تبلیغ SyntaxHighlighter میاد! من یکم گشتم *لینک* رو پیدا کردم ولی چون ممکنه بازم URL عوض بشه، با اجازتون بازم اینجا میارم :
*Brush name*:	Brush aliases
*ActionScript3*:	as3, actionscript3
*Bash/shell*:	bash, shell
*ColdFusion*:	cf, coldfusion
*C#‎‎‎*‎	c-sharp, csharp
*C++‎‎‎‎*:	cpp, c
*CSS*:	css
*Delphi*:	delphi, pas, pascal
*Diff*:	diff, patch
*Erlang*:	erl, erlang
*Groovy*:	groovy
*JavaScript*:	js, jscript, javascript
*Java*:	java
*JavaFX*:	jfx, javafx
*Perl*:	perl, pl
*PHP*:	php
*Plain Text*:	plain, text
*PowerShell*:	ps, powershell
*Python*:	py, python
*Ruby*:	rails, ror, ruby
*Scala*:	scala
*SQL*:	sql
*Visual* Basic	vb, vbnet
*XML*:	xml, xhtml, xslt, html, xhtml

----------


## Rezahak

سلام 
لطفا بفرماييد در قالب جديد چطور مي شه تشكر كرد يا تشكرها را ديد؟؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> لطفا بفرماييد در قالب جديد چطور مي شه تشكر كرد يا تشكرها را ديد؟؟


هنوز قابلیت تشکر فعال نشده. فعلا ارتقاء سایت تکمیل نشده، قابلیت های سایت به تدریج با پیشرفت عملیات ارتقاء، به سایت اضافه میشند.

----------


## armiin

جستجوی پیشرفته چرا اینطوریه ؟ نمیشه تالار مورد نظرو انتخاب کرد !

بنده وقت نداشتم همه ی پست هارو بخونم ، اگه سوالم تکراریه لطفا لینک جوابشو بهم بدید !
آخه این چه وقتی بود تم سایتو عوض کردید ، من باید شنبه پروژه ام رو تحویل بدم  :گریه:  :ناراحت:

----------


## mofrad

سلام
یه نظر شخصی...!
به نظر بنده قالب قبلی سایت بهتر و واضح تر بود!
عناوین تاپیک ها خیلی مشخص نیستند و آدم یه جورایی قاطی میکنه!!
من که وارد تالار شدم اول فکر کردم این یه سایت دیگه ست!
حداقل قابلیت انتخاب قالب رو فعال کنید!

----------


## na3er-faraji

بله . متاسفانه جستجو کار نمیکنه و ما نمیدونیم چه جوری چیزای مورد نیازمون رو پیدا کنیم. سرعت بارگزاری بسیار کنده . لطفا قالب قبلی رو هم بزارید تا کاربرا با هر کدوم از قالب ها دوست دارن کار کنند.

----------


## Sepidar

سلام و خسته نباشید.

وقتی لاگین میکنم صفحه همچنان به فرم کاربر مهمان است و حتما باید روی یک لینک کلیک کنم تا در صفحه جدید باز شده بنده را بشناسد.سینتکس ها هایلایت نمی شوند.
موفق باشید.

----------


## mmd2009

با سلام.

الان که سرور سایت قطع شد یک امکان خوب اضافه شد که نوشته بود هم اکنون چند نفر انلاین هستند در این بخش ولی باز نیستن.

فکر کنم اگر صلاح بدونید و بذارید خوبه. ولی ای کاش مثل قبلا نام کاربرانی که تو بخش ها هستند رو باز بتونیم ببینیم . دقیقا زیر مدیر ها.

موفق باشید.

----------


## proSPY

سلام
SyntaxHighlighter  کار نمیکند  . .. .
مشکل از سایته یا از من

----------


## eshpilen

> همانطور که احتمالا قبلا مشاهده کرده اید کلماتی مانند C#‎ ، .Net ، و یا C++‎ قبلا در بین عبارات فارسی به درستی نمایش داده نمی شدند.
> هم اکنون با استفاده از یکی از امکانات خودکار vBulltin این کلمات با شکل درست شان جایگزین می شوند (با استفاده از کاراکتر Left To Right Mark که جزو کاراکترهای یونیکد است).
> 
> هم اکنون می توانید کلمه C#‎ در زبان انگلیسی را به شکل واقعی (یعنی اول حرف C و سپس علامت #) بنویسید. سیستم فوق بصورت خودکار تغییر لازم را انجام خواهد داد.
> 
> اگر کلمات دیگری نیز مانند کلمات فوق سراغ دارید که بطور صحیح نمایش داده نمی شوند می توانید موضوع را با استفاده از پیام خصوصی برای بنده مطرح کنید تا اصلاح شود.


 زبان C#‎ زبان خوبی است.
ویرایش: پس چرا کار نکرد؟  :لبخند گشاده!: 

راستی این داستان چیه که کدهامون خراب میشه؟
خواهشا یه فکری برای مشکلات درج کد بکنید. من کد درج میکنم یه چیزایی ازش میپره!! بعد تازه همون کد رو کپی کردم و پیست کردم در محیط برنامه نویسی بازم یجاش خراب شده بود. جالب اینکه در نمایش نشون نمیده ولی وقتی کپی پیست میکنی معلوم میشه!

----------


## MohsenB

سلام به همه

مسئولین سایت یه نگاهی به این سایت مانشت بندازن .

خیلی امکانات جالبی داره مثل اتاق گفتگو و کلا اون نوار پایین سایت و غیره .

همین طور " موضوع های جدید سایت " تو این سایت چیز جالبیه که اگه تو این سایت باشه خیلی لازم میشه .



چون این سایت سایت مطرح برنامه نویسی ایران هست باید یطوری باشه که بیشتر سایتای دیگه که ربطی به برنامه نویسی ندارن بفهمن سایت خوب چیه .


موفق باشید

----------

